# Star Wars vs. Star Trek



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

Star wars rules all


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

Star Wars


----------



## SERRAPYGO (Feb 4, 2003)

That's a tough one. I would say StarWars hands down but, I love the Borg on Star Trek. They creep me out. I can't even vote on this one.


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

I voted for Star Trek... everything Star Wars annoys me. Especially those new moves. God, what a waste of time and money. Especially that 'Clone Wars' one. I didn't know acting could get that bad.


----------



## crazyklown89 (Aug 28, 2003)

Star Trek BE-LOWS ME!

But seriously LOTR owns all!


----------



## jdk79 (Feb 22, 2003)

I voted Star wars going away....theres no question. Just look at all the movies how much more money Star wars has made. I don't see to many star trek fans counting down the days for a new movie to come out like Star wars fans do.


----------



## SERRAPYGO (Feb 4, 2003)

Mettle said:


> I voted for Star Trek... everything Star Wars annoys me. Especially those new moves. God, what a waste of time and money. Especially that 'Clone Wars' one. I didn't know acting could get that bad.


 The worst acting was in Jedi. The "one liners" were out of control. Chewebacca was the only decent actor in that movie. Harrison Ford was ok to.

For some reason I still love it.


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

Star Trek was better. At least I was able to stay awake during it.


----------



## Alexraptor (Jan 30, 2003)

Star Trek









Star Treck tech is even soo much better than Starwars,

heck the empire need a space station the size of a small moon to blow up a planet

whilr species8472 from startrek only need like 9 bioships to blow up a planet, not to mention one bio ship can take out 15 borg cubes alone and cubes are bigger than imperial star destroyers

and the borg would easily adapt against SW weapon as they dont bother to remodulate them









STAR TREK OWNS SW









Not to mention Trek has more and hotter chicks


----------



## Lahot (May 20, 2003)

the original Star Wars hands down, but overall since the new Star Wars movies I'd have to go with Star Trek.


----------



## Alexraptor (Jan 30, 2003)

Muhaha Resistance is Futile


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

RULES
















sux


----------



## Alexraptor (Jan 30, 2003)

you will be assimilated, resistance is futile









No wait.

The individual designated innes is not worthy of assimilation.
destroy innes


----------



## Charlie (Nov 21, 2002)

I cannot deny that the Star Wars saga is plagued with bad acting, however Star Trek is the most worthless, low-budget, geek-stigmatized waste of space (haha) I've ever seen. I feel dumber for having spent time watching the episodes and the lame ass movies. Also, Star Trek lacks the eye candy that I like to call Natalie Portman.

All you "Trekkies" are gay.


----------



## Alexraptor (Jan 30, 2003)

your dead wrong buster. Natalie aint much, this is a chick haha


----------



## Alexraptor (Jan 30, 2003)

U even get to see 70f9 a bit nude with totally no clothes in 2 episodes









u don't even get to see natalie nude once


----------



## crazyklown89 (Aug 28, 2003)

dudes let it go!

Jeez I picked Star Wars because I liked the movies more....don't you guys have jobs to go to??


----------



## Alexraptor (Jan 30, 2003)

muhahaha. my job is Commodore Alexraptor of Starfleet hehe
www.starfleets.net

well other than that in my RL i spend most of my time with my fishies and a small time going to school wich is like 3 lessons a week


----------



## Scooby (Dec 25, 2003)

Star wars has alot more normal Fans, start trek has all those Trekie club members WIERDOSSSSSS


----------



## 14_blast (Oct 6, 2003)

Star Wars....Star Trek was boring.


----------



## Alexraptor (Jan 30, 2003)

all right, this is for all of you who preferr startrek over starwars









Hab SoSlI' Quch


----------



## crazyklown89 (Aug 28, 2003)

Markosaur said:


> all right, this is for all of you who preferr startrek over starwars
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Translation

We ArEE Idiots


----------



## crazyklown89 (Aug 28, 2003)

:rasp: Just kidding


----------



## 14_blast (Oct 6, 2003)

I have to add that one thing I found bizarre about Star Trek is that Captain Kirk procreated (at least that was the perception) with any female whether they were alien or human.


----------



## Alexraptor (Jan 30, 2003)

Actully you are close crazyclown, again maybe not.
i wont translate but its the absoultley most insulting and osbcene thing u can say to someone in klingon muhahahaa


----------



## Red Eyes (Nov 25, 2003)

> I have to add that one thing I found bizarre about Star Trek is that Captain Kirk procreated (at least that was the perception) with any female whether they were alien or human.


Captain Kirk!!! Men of all men!! I think that all the females felt bad for him because he can't act!!!


----------



## Kory (Jun 5, 2003)

Scooby said:


> Star wars has alot more normal Fans, start trek has all those Trekie club members WIERDOSSSSSS


 rofl yeah right all those geeks who dressed up and went to the new star wars movies are normal then?


----------



## Alexraptor (Jan 30, 2003)

:laugh:

well ST has a thing SW dosent have haha, a proper sci-fi language, Klingon hehe

in the states its even accepted as a foreign language lol!


----------



## crazyklown89 (Aug 28, 2003)

wow your guys' geekiness has made it an accepted language??

damn no more making fun of markosaur he's cool

as for the habla euw ffar or whatever

if its the most offensive thing

"Your mother's vagina has a bad odor like moldy cheese"
















I FOUND OUT WHAT IT MEANS!!!

OH MAN I'M SO CLOSE ITS NOT EVEN FUNNY!

But the actual translation is stupid mine is funnier.


----------



## CrocKeeper (Dec 26, 2003)

I can not believe I wasted the time to read these ...aggggggg I want my minute and a half back.......









Oh yes, and Star wars will always be numero uno..


----------



## pamonster (Jun 26, 2003)

Xenon said:


> Star wars rules all


 agreed`


----------



## Noble (Nov 9, 2003)

OK for those who have been in a cave for a year or so (probably raising piranha here is a movie I hosted on my company's server that is of Triumph the Insult Comic dog making fun of Star Wars geeks at the attack of the clones premier.

http://www.rodneybenn.com/avi/ROFL.STARWARS.NERDS.wmv

DO a right click save as if you don't have a fast connection that way you don't have any interruptions

it is seriously hilarious.


----------



## Poseidon X (Jan 31, 2003)

with my 3000th post ill say, star trek all the way.. its a much wider universe that that actually acts in a grown up manner. I love the old star wars movies but these kiddie freindly new ones suck ass.


----------



## pcrose (Mar 9, 2003)

I'd rather watch star wars and I like the characters better


----------



## Scooby (Dec 25, 2003)

Now that i think about it they both Suck LOTR ALL THE WAY BABY


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

Charlie said:


> All you "Trekkies" are gay.


 How am I gay because I like Star Trek better than Star Wars...explain that one.


----------



## Alexraptor (Jan 30, 2003)

yeh, i am a Trekker, and maybe i do think SW sux in comparison to ST,

but i dont go calling everyone who likes SW or ultra SW fans gay


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

Ms_Nattereri said:


> Charlie said:
> 
> 
> > All you "Trekkies" are gay.
> ...


 it makes you flick beans :nod:


----------



## Poseidon X (Jan 31, 2003)

wow this is getting nasty.

Out of all the science fiction space movies i would go with the wrath of kahn as the best. Or the the undiscovered country. The thing that is ruing the new star trek movies is the constant explaning... george lucas should be leaving a little bit more to the imagination and give everyone a little credit of being able to realize what is happening without having to explain every stupid occurance in the movie with bad acting. yuck, im still waiting for the next film though.


----------



## Alexraptor (Jan 30, 2003)

Star Trek? George Lucas? what the hell does GL have to do with ST


----------



## Genin (Feb 4, 2003)

star wars







star treck









Joe


----------



## Poseidon X (Jan 31, 2003)

woops i meant to put star wars...


----------



## Settle4Nothing (Sep 29, 2003)

wait a minute....did u just say flick beans...







gotta go with the old school star wars, not a big fan of the new stuff, special effects have gotten way out of hand! I still hate my dad for the non stop watching of star trek when I was growing up.. like some crazy form of child abuse...j/k


----------



## traumatic (Jan 29, 2003)

I always liked star wars when I was a kid. I think it had something to do w/ the wookie.:laugh:


----------



## jackburton (Nov 25, 2003)

silly thread relly star treck is sh*t for geeks and nerds starwars is the dogs bollocks .....for example light saber the best weopen ever invented


----------



## Alexraptor (Jan 30, 2003)

meh, shure jedi may be able to fight good against a droid army, but wouldnt stand a chance against phasers, because phasers can be fired in sustained beams.

not to mention that a Imperial star destroyer would never stand a chance against a borg cube, much less a armada of 15


----------



## crazyklown89 (Aug 28, 2003)

Markosaur said:


> meh, *shure jedi* may be able to fight good against a droid army, but wouldnt stand a chance against phasers


 Well at least us, intelligent Star Wars fans can spell *sure* correctly.


----------



## Alexraptor (Jan 30, 2003)

lol! starwars has no basis at all in reality lol, 100% fiction

while many things in star trek is based on reality and is more logical

for example the starwars hyperdrive is a theoreticall inpossibility as it is travel by light speed. warp drive in star trek however works on more than just moving faster than light speeds, the warp drive creates a warp field around the ship with prevents it from being affected by the stresses


----------



## Alexraptor (Jan 30, 2003)

u dont get to see this in any SW

























Resistance is Futile









and this alien cant be blasted to death by mere storm troopers, and their ships wich are about the size of the millenium falcon could blast the deathstar to oblivion


----------



## crazyklown89 (Aug 28, 2003)

are their ships the c*ck cubes?? Whoops I meant borg cubes.


----------



## crazyklown89 (Aug 28, 2003)

Markosaur said:


> u dont get to see this in any SW
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 She has a very VERY manly look to her....I'm glad I don't get to see it.

Oh and btw do Trekkies have crazy ass, green midgets who are deep and philosophical like pothead philosophical? Not to mentio who can wield a lightsaber and kick the crap out of anyone? Oh and he's like 900 years old!!


----------



## Alexraptor (Jan 30, 2003)

900 years old? bah thats nothing, there are alien beings that are 1000's of years onl in ST, a Jedi would stand no chance agaist borg, shure cut down one drown but after that it has adapted the the energy of the lightsaber. try to use force? good luck, u can't choke a drone. nor can u do a mind trick(what mind? lol)

and that chick has a way better bod than natalie blortman.

You will be assimilated, Resistance is futile.


----------



## crazyklown89 (Aug 28, 2003)

Markosaur said:


> 900 years old? bah thats nothing, there are alien beings that are 1000's of years onl in ST, a Jedi would stand no chance agaist borg, shure cut down one drown but after that it has adapted the the energy of the lightsaber. try to use force? good luck, u can't choke a drone. nor can u do a mind trick(what mind? lol)
> 
> and that chick has a way better bod than natalie blortman.
> 
> You will be assimilated, Resistance is futile.


 If you're on the Dark side you can use Force Lightning to blow up to borg. Or you can simply keep the drone away with Force push...so MEH!

That and trained Jedi can crush a drone with the force.


----------



## caazi (Jul 28, 2003)

Markosaur said:


> lol! starwars has no basis at all in reality lol, 100% fiction
> 
> while many things in star trek is based on reality and is more logical
> 
> for example the starwars hyperdrive is a theoreticall inpossibility as it is travel by light speed. warp drive in star trek however works on more than just moving faster than light speeds, the warp drive creates a warp field around the ship with prevents it from being affected by the stresses


 They are just movies, why does it have to be logical? Most people don't care at all that the hyperdrive wouldn't work, it's the story that separates the two. In my opinion the story of Star Wars actually seems to work, but Star Trek? It gets too far into detail and "logics." We don't care if it works, as long as it entertains us, it is called entertainment still.


----------



## crazyklown89 (Aug 28, 2003)

caazi said:


> Markosaur said:
> 
> 
> > lol! starwars has no basis at all in reality lol, 100% fiction
> ...


 Thank you!!









I thought this was about movies anyhoo







.

I like Star Wars because *I* think it's a better movie franchise. I didn't even know Star Wars had a hyperdrive.









You can like Star Trek and I'll like Star Wars.


----------



## ProdigalMarine (Jan 31, 2003)

SPACEBALLS!!!!

That rules!!!! In fact, SpaceBalls was better than StarWars AND Star Trek!!!!

Lint Speed Ahead!!!!


----------



## garybusey (Mar 19, 2003)

Star Trek has more hot chicks, end of Story. Jeri Ryan and Jolene Blalock vs Carrie fisher and Natlie portman??? Ir's over.... And I didn't even need to use Counselor Troi.....


----------



## ProdigalMarine (Jan 31, 2003)

garybusey said:


> Star Trek has more hot chicks, end of Story. Jeri Ryan and Jolene Blalock vs Carrie fisher and Natlie portman??? Ir's over.... And I didn't even need to use Counselor Troi.....


 You fantasize about having a space orgy with these chicks huh? So will you go warp speed ahead or be shot down by the borg?
Danger PFURY, Danger!!!! TREKKIE FAN IS UPON US!!!!!

Space Ball still rules!!!!!

_Shhhhshhhhhhhhhh!_

- PFC Phan


----------



## Alexraptor (Jan 30, 2003)

Bah i am the biggest Trek fan here









Not to mention all the other chicks in episodes, heck ST even has a Terminator chick









Kristanna Loken plays a role in a Star Trek Voyager show hehe.


----------



## rUBY84 (Jan 8, 2004)

Star trek raised me - my dad is a big fan... we even had a cat named Spock...hahaa..But I'd have to say that star wars kicks ass.


----------



## crownfire (Nov 25, 2003)

Which episodes have 7 of 9 nude? BY THE WAY STARWARS ROCKS!


----------



## garybusey (Mar 19, 2003)

USMC*sPiKeY* said:


> garybusey said:
> 
> 
> > Star Trek has more hot chicks, end of Story. Jeri Ryan and Jolene Blalock vs Carrie fisher and Natlie portman??? Ir's over.... And I didn't even need to use Counselor Troi.....
> ...


 Yeah? WHO WOULDN'T? They are all balls hot! And star Wars WAS good, until they came out with the new flicks..... episode 1 ouch.....


----------



## camotekid (Sep 21, 2003)

i can remeber i was only six or seven years old back then and star wars hit the world. i had a hard time on star trek with all those deep logical scientific discussions and jargons, so i really fell back on star wars. but no offense SW fans, i find Luke as a whimp in those days, hehehhehe.... I looked up more on Chewwy!


----------

